# Overclocking my new Sapphire HD 7870



## slashragnarok (Apr 29, 2012)

This is just a new thread following discussions in the AMD 7000 series thread. Here I'll be posting my results of OC'ing my card, problems that arise and any questions that I might have. Thanks.

Currently I'm using MSI afterburner and I'm more or less stable at 1.243 V at clock speeds of 1231/1428 MHz.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2012)

Never get more or less stable, its either stable or not. If any stability issue is there, try lowering clocks or increasing voltage.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 29, 2012)

To be more precise it's 5 minute Furmark stable (1080p fullscreen 4x AA). Also 30 minute FIFA 12 stable, 30 minute NFS HP 2010 stable and 15 minute Mafia II stable  Any idea what the maximum safe voltage is for this card? Also, it's pretty hot out here. I have the fan on my card set to a constant 100%. It idles at 39 C and hits 73 C in Furmark.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2012)

Temps are OK. Max voltage is 1.3V afair.

Post some GPU-z/Afterburner screens and benchmark results to spice up the thread. 

Benchmarks mean both in stock and OCed so that we can know how much improvements are there.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

slashragnarok said:


> To be more precise it's 5 minute Furmark stable (1080p fullscreen 4x AA). , 30 minute NFS HP 2010 stable and 15 minute Mafia II stable  Any idea what the maximum safe voltage is for this card? Also, it's pretty hot out here. I have the fan on my card set to a constant 100%. It idles at 39 C and hits 73 C in Furmark.



what did you mean by all these 5-30 mins stable - you have not played those games beyond that time limit or the games are giving artifacts beyond that time limit. These games ) sands furmark ) ain't enough to stress a OCed or even a non OCed gpu.

So, like I said before use some proper games and benchmark tools like Crysis, Crysis 2 ( High res texture pack ), Metro 2033, BFBC2/BF3, DiRT3, F1 2011 etc. - run the benches for 10-15 loops and play the games for at-least an hour or more if possible.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 1, 2012)

My overclocking attempts are currently on hold as my UPS is getting overloaded. Will be back soon with results and benchmarks.

So finally did the Unigine Heaven benchmark.

GPU at 1250/1450 @ 1299 mV. Here's the results.

Powered by Unigine Engine
Heaven Benchmark v3.0 Basic
FPS:	70.1
Scores:1767
Min FPS:41.0
Max FPS:140.6
Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 7 2012
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU flags: 3300MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 8.961.0.0 2048Mb
Settings
Render: direct3d11
Mode: 1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter:	trilinear
Anisotropy:	16x
Occlusion:	enabled
Refraction:	enabled
Volumetric:	enabled
Tessellation: moderate


Only thing that's got me worried is that peak temps were at 89 C.


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2012)

slashragnarok said:


> My overclocking attempts are currently on hold as my UPS is getting overloaded. Will be back soon with results and benchmarks.
> 
> So finally did the Unigine Heaven benchmark.
> 
> ...



peak temperature is high . At 1250 u should not get above 80 . well this thread helped me a lot -  *forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18389760&page=1


----------



## slashragnarok (May 1, 2012)

The link you posted is for 7850.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

90C is a bit too high for long run.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 1, 2012)

But I think that is because of the hot temperatures in my room.


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2012)

slashragnarok said:


> The link you posted is for 7850.


 Oops sorry , didn't notice you have 7870.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

slashragnarok said:


> But I think that is because of the hot temperatures in my room.




Whatever, but try to keep them within 80-82C for the longevity of card.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> Whatever, but try to keep them within 80-82C for the longevity of card.



But how?


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

Settle for lower voltage.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 1, 2012)

3DMark 11 scores @1250/1450

View attachment 6046


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 1, 2012)

Hobby is good but don't stress hardware too much if its not required. Is the card failing to give required performance and you want it boosted? Mild OC is always OK.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 29, 2012)

Anu updates? I have the same card.. I wana know!


----------

